# Mini Phyllo Dough Shells, Begging to Be Filled



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm sick of looking at these things in my cupboard.  What should I put in them for The Big Game?


----------



## Haggis (Feb 2, 2005)

You can't go wrong with a spinach and ricotta mixture, or basil and ricotta. Maybe a mince filling, flavours of your choice (mexican, greek, middle east, thai etc etc). How about mushrooms sauteed in oil and water with some garlic and parsley?

You could pretty much fill them with anything.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 2, 2005)

Vanilla pudding and fresh berries with a vanilla sauce??


----------



## kansasgirl (Feb 2, 2005)

OMG - the possibilities are ENDLESS!  Here are some great favorites though. Most fillings can be used either at room temp, warmed, or used to fill desired shells, and then baked.

Sauteed leeks and portabello mushrooms
Cream cheese and chutney
Fresh berries with lemon cream
Pecan pie filling
Sauteed sausage and mushrooms

Curried Shrimp
1/3 c Plain yogurt 
1/4 c Coconut, shredded
1/4 c Peanuts, finely chopped 
2 tb Chutney 
1 ts Curry powder 
1/2 ts Grated gingerroot
4 oz Shrimp, chopped finely 

1.In a small mixing bowl stir together yogurt, cocnut, peanuts, chutney, curry powder, and gingerroot. Gently fold in shrimp. Chill well before using to fill shells or phyllo.

Black Bean and Corn Chili
1 Onion, small, chopped 
2  Jalapenos, seeded, chopped finely
2 cloves Garlic, minced 
1 tb Olive oil 
1 ts Oregano, dried 
1 ts Cumin 
1 can Stewed tomatoes, drained, reserve juice 
1/2 c Beer 
1 can Black beans, rinsed, drained 
1 can Corn, drained 
Salt and pepper to taste
Sour cream and cilantro garnish

1.Cook onion, jalapenos & garlic in hot oil over med-high heat until onion is tender, not brown. 
2.Stir in oregano and cumin, cook 1 minute more. Add reserved tomato juice and beer to onion mixture; bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer uncovered five minutes. 
3.Coarsely chop stewed tomatoes. Add black beans, corn, salt & pepper to onion mixture. Bring to boil, reduce heat. Simmer, uncovered, for 15-20 minutes or until most of the liquid is absorbed, stirring occasionally - mixture should be thick. Cool slightly before using as a filling, then use sour cream and cilantro for a garnish.

Greek Cheese Filling
3/4 lb Feta cheese, crumbled
1/2 lb Fresh parmesan, grated 
8 oz Cream cheese, softened 
2 cloves Garlic, minced 
1/4 c Onion, finely minced
1 lb Fresh spinach, chopped

1.Mix all ingredients together. Use as a filling. Can be served chilled or used as a filling and then baked. 

Artichoke and Crab Filling
1 can artichoke hearts, drained and chopped 
1 c Parmesan cheese, fresh grated 
6 oz Crabmeat, flaked 
1/2 c Mayonnaise 

1.Combine ingredients in bowl. Use as a filling for shells or phyllo and then bake. Serve hot. 

Cookie Crumble Cheesecake
1 pk Knox gelatin 
1/4 c Cold milk 
1 c Milk, heated to boiling 
16 oz Cream cheese
1/2 c Sugar 
1 ts Vanilla 
1/2 c Chocolate chips 
1 c Crushed cookies (any kind) 

1.In a blender, sprinkle knox gelatin over cold milk, let stand two minutes. 
2.Add hot milk and process on low speed for two minutes. 
3.Add cream cheese, sugar and vanilla and process until well blended. 
4.Sprinkle chips on the bottom of cups, then pour in filling to 2/3 full. Sprinkle crushed cookies over the top. Chill until firm, about 2 hours.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2005)

chopped bacon, shrimp, and water chestnuts with a drizzle of bbq sauce

maple bacon lardons, eggs, and cheddar

chopped grilled chicken, grilled sausage, potatoes, onions and peppers

baked beans, bacon, chopped hot dogs, american cheese

chopped grilled chicken, bean sprouts, scallions, chopped peanuts, lime juice, cilantro, peanut butter sauce

chopped mixed nuts, chopped dates, dried cranberries, and honey


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks, everybody.  These are all great ideas.  The shells will die a glorious death on Sunday.


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 3, 2005)

Looks like a whole lot of wonderful ideas and here is one more:

Baklava

Walnuts (ground) about 2 cups
2 egg yolks
3 tbsp of honey 
couple pinches of cinnamon
2 tbsp of butter

Some simple sugar syrup

Add butter to the pan, once the butter melts add the walnuts and toast them a bit in the butter.  Next add the cinnamon.  Now turn off the stove.  Stir in the yolks and honey and combine it to form a thick paste.  Fill the phyllo cups and bake for 25 minutes at 300 degrees (check to ensure the filling and cups don't burn).  

Cool the cups a bit and then drizzle each with hot simple syrup so that it is absorbed with the cups and walnuts and top with a walnut half.  Let them cool completely and serve.  

You can substitute pistachios in place of walnuts as well in this recipe (the unsalted kind).


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks, Yakuta.  Always nice to get another good idea from you!


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 3, 2005)

I just got around to reading this thread and it looks like you have enough ideas that you'll have to go out and buy more shells!  I have bucky's buffalo chicken dip on my mind and was thinking you could fill the shells with that (a blend of shredded chicken, diced celery, Frank's, cream cheese, and ranch dressing), top with shredded cheddar and bake.  Then sprinkle with chopped scallions.

I have to bake that dip for the game on Sunday--I've really been craving it!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2005)

That would be good too, PA. 

I'm leaning toward the sweet ideas since we will already have a big crockpot of venison chili and another of cheese (Ro-tel) dip.


----------

